# Dentistry in Canada



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi. I am a Specialist Dentist (Prosthodontics) with 2+ years of experience and my spouse is an IT professional with 8+ years of experience. We are looking to immigrate to Canada. I am aware that I have to clear NDEB exams to get registered in Canada. Is it easier/better to get the process done online in the govt websites or go through the consultancies?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why pay a consultant for something that you can do yourself?

And it will be difficult to become licensed here. Each province has its own licensing body to which you will have to apply. You will also need to have your education evaluated as an Indian education is not, necessarily, up to Canadian standards.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Colchar,

Thank you for the information. I have graduated from a NAAC Accredited University which is supposedly accepted globally. Hoping to be accepted by Canadian Dental Association, would you suggest me to start off with the immigration process first or clear the NDEB exams first?

Request you to give me more related information.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What makes you think it will be accepted globally?

You will need your education assessed and then will need to figure out what the requirements are in whatever province you want to settle in. Each province will have its own dentistry association. The Canadian Dental Association has nothing to do with licensing so why would you contact them?

The standards for dentistry in Canada will be different from those in India so even if your education is accepted you will need to undergo exams, which might involve taking several courses prior to sitting the exams, before you can become licensed here.

It will not be a quick or an easy process and there is no guarantee that you will be successful.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Request somebody provide more info on the dentist salary in General Dentistry and as a Prosthodontist. I got to know that getting a license as a specialist is very difficult in Canada due to some limitation for foreigners. Please provide more info.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What province are you thinking of?


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Toronto, Ontorio


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Your NAAC is from India and is not recognized in Canada. Read here:

https://www.cda-adc.ca/cdacweb/en/international_professionals/

Then read here to see what you would have to do to work in Ontario: 
Ontario Immigration - Dentist - Career Map

Basically, assuming you can get a Permanent Resident visa, you will need to take a 2 year course in an Ontario University and then sit an exam.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you OldPro.. Do you have any idea on the salaries for General Dentistry and as a Prosthodontist approximately ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

drshilpa03 said:


> Thank you OldPro.. Do you have any idea on the salaries for General Dentistry and as a Prosthodontist approximately ?


Google is your friend...


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for reply. Yes, i agree and i have done that as well but the suggestions are extremes like from 1000 CAD to 20000 CAD per month with experiences of 2 to 3 years. I would need some personal experience or data from reliable sources and not the opinions at this point in time.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There aren't many dentists who post on this forum.

I'd suggest that you sign up to a dental email list. They'd be able to help you with your queries.

Unfortunately, I don't know where such lists would be found.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

drshilpa03 said:


> TDo you have any idea on the salaries for General Dentistry and as a Prosthodontist approximately ?


Between $45,000 and $253,000/year. ;-)

For what it's worth:
Dentists (NOC 3113-A) - Toronto Region, Ontario - jobs (local) - Job Bank
I don't know if Jobbank is a good reference for professions such as dentist and other highly skilled medical professions.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There aren't many dentists who post on this forum.
> 
> I'd suggest that you sign up to a dental email list. They'd be able to help you with your queries.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know where such lists would be found.



Thank you for your response.


----------



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Between $45,000 and $253,000/year. ;-)
> 
> For what it's worth:
> Dentists (NOC 3113-A) - Toronto Region, Ontario - jobs (local) - Job Bank
> I don't know if Jobbank is a good reference for professions such as dentist and other highly skilled medical professions.


Thank you for your help but i guess it is very big range.  :confused2:


----------

